# BFI - New Clean Catch Essentials Kit | $299.99



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

​
We have developed the best catch can on the market for 2.5l 5-cylinder engines. The 2.5l Clean Catch will be the only catch can you will ever need to buy.

Made from the highest quality components, these catch cans are built to last a lifetime, and beyond. 

Designed to share components from our successful FSI/TSI Clean Catch series with the honing of many different iterations of internal baffle design, these cans both look and function as well or better than any on the market today.



















The Essential Kit uses high quality 200 psi rated Push-Lock Rubber Buna-N Hose with pre-installed internal reinforcement to prevent kinking.

Because of the unique braid-reinforced design, push-lock hose doesnt require clamps or ferrules to stay in place. In fact the more you pull on the fitting, the hose will grip.

Rated for use with oil, it Meets MA Class A for oil resistance unlike others on the market which have a similar appearance.

Every 2.5l Essential Kit system comes with OE VW connectors making installation to your valve cover and intake manifold a snap!



















<i>*This 2.5l 5-cylinder Clean Catch products fits all 2005.5-2013 2.5l Rabbit/Golf/Jetta models with stock intake manifold. Does not fit vehicles with aftermarket intake manifolds.</i>


----------



## Dingo8mibaby (Jan 22, 2013)

Seriously want this for my 2.5L... BFI FTW!


Sent from my substandard communications device


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Dingo8mibaby said:


> Seriously want this for my 2.5L... BFI FTW!


:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

*promotion expired*


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

I noticed on my friend's 2012 golf 2.5, the engine mount only have 1 bolt hole on top, so the mount actually would not work(or just be wobbly). Have you guys encountered that?


Peter


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

gugu1981 said:


> I noticed on my friend's 2012 golf 2.5, the engine mount only have 1 bolt hole on top, so the mount actually would not work(or just be wobbly). Have you guys encountered that?
> 
> 
> Peter


Peter,

Are you making reference to the catch can's mounting bracket? If so, the bracket will secure to the chassis in two locations; one will be the motor mount's front base plate bolt and the other utilizes a threaded hole in the frame rail to the left of the engine mount's base plate. All hardware is provided to secure the bracket to those locations. Installation instructions are coming soon and they will better illustrate these mounting points.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

​


----------

